# rare finding today at petsmart



## soulpride (Aug 30, 2009)

bought 3 of these guys. it was listed as Cyrtocara electra. but i did some resreach and they turn out to be Placidochromis electra. hopefully i get some pure one lol. i grab 5 more next week. sorry pix isnt all that good took it with my phone cam. will take a better pix when my sister get home n use her cam.


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

I saw the same thing - but I'm 99% sure they're Cytocara Moorii.

I have 2 now. (Wife was pretty insistent). I can get some pictures uploaded tonight.

Mine are considerably larger and definitely blue (but had the same labeling you indicated).


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

I recently added a Deep Water to my peacock tank. He's a little bigger, but definitely a great catch. I would have bought a few myself in your shoes. Were they priced reasonable?


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

Interesting, not what mine look like though they had same label (as the OP).


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

What I posted is a Placidochromis Elektra Likoma 'Deep Water', not purchased at Petsmart.


----------



## soulpride (Aug 30, 2009)

i got them for $5.99 each. i havent see the moorii juvenile pic. but the profile of the placidochormis electra juvenile fit perfectly.


----------



## redtop72 (Jun 7, 2010)

Good deal! These are one of my favorites I have in my show tank. Get ready they grow fast.


----------



## soulpride (Aug 30, 2009)

Glaneon said:


> I saw the same thing - but I'm 99% sure they're Cytocara Moorii.
> 
> I have 2 now. (Wife was pretty insistent). I can get some pictures uploaded tonight.
> 
> Mine are considerably larger and definitely blue (but had the same labeling you indicated).


check this link. look at the juvenile pic it look just like the one i took of my fish that i got from petsmart.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1204


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

Interesting, mine is more like http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1061 (juvenile)... with the darkening blotches (puzzle pieces) when they stress.


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

Here it is. (Got 2, one is a little darker than the other)










I saw this here on the forums:










I think the one with the stripe over the eye looks a LOT like yours.


----------



## soulpride (Aug 30, 2009)

Glaneon said:


> Here it is. (Got 2, one is a little darker than the other)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice. but mine have the black under their chin or bottom mouth. and the 2 black line doesn't connect like that one it just 1 line that is black. but it still nice and cool. if they really are c. moorii then i guess i will trade them in for store credit when they become sub-adult :? . all my tanks are full but my 55 gallon which have multi color victorae in there right now going be adding ruby red peacock as soon as the fry reach 2" or so. placidchromis electra will be a great fish with them in a 55 gallon tank  .


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

Soulpride has a real _electra_, and Glaneon has _moorii_. Electra are quite distinct, even when quite young; the black mark is below the eye, and the chin is black, as well as the dark bar just behind the gill cover while most others are set further back. Not a lot of species have a pattern that is this unique even as small juveniles.

I've always wanted _electra _myself, and I don't really care that much for Malawian Haps in general. For a blue Malawian Cichlid, it is quite unique! :lol: Six bucks is pretty cheap, I'll have to go check my local Pestmart, just hope none of my friends see me in there.


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

Cyrtocara electra







- is simply a garbage way to label fish since there is no such thing.

The Cyrtocara genus only has one species - Cyrtocara Moorii.

The OP's fish is definitely Placidochromis Electra - most common name given is 'Deep Water' but the collection point will vary so you may get a green head or not, longer fins, etc. More than that no one can say.

Here is my 6in adult male as another data point.










BTW - most under-rated hap out there in my opinion. A great option with a peacock tank as the light blue with green really pops!!!


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

Goof, your pic looks great. Nice fish!


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

Glaneon said:


> Goof, your pic looks great. Nice fish!


Thanks, I like him.


----------

